# Training a Shelter Dog



## FuNkYtOwNGSD (Jun 26, 2010)

I just rescued a female Sable GSD about a week ago from a rescue lady who rescued her right before she was going to be euthanized. I am wanting to train her for personal protection and advanced obedience. What are some good techniques for teaching an adult dog from a shelter to be able to perform. She is apprx 2 yrs old and about 65 lbs. She is very friendly and outgoing but does not seem to have a lot of drive or motivation to do anything. She will sit and lay down if she feels like it. Treats and toys will hardly get her attention for very long. Seems a litte ADD to me. I love her to death but I think if I had the right tools I could make a fantastic dog out of her. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

That's awesome that you rescued her!!! I would be very patient for at least a month. Let her come to really recognize you as her pack leader. Let her get completely comfortable with her new home. Walk her a lot to establish your authority (in the best way) and also to allow her to get to know the area around her home. Be very very patient... establish the bond for longer than you may think t will take... I would say min 1 month, probably two. That's not to say, no training at all. Just mostly easy and fun stuff like heeling, fetching and lots of play. The advanced stuff can only be dreamed of if you don't take it very easy at first. I wish you the best. 

Can't see the pics.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Locking this one, duplicate thread, please go here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-training/137906-training-adult.html


----------

